

Show HN: Promise-aware Angular.js components - BarakChamo
http://barakchamo.github.io/ng-promise-status/

======
ruiramos
Looking good! A nice, self-contained way to create responsive UIs. Awesome
docs as well, congrats!

~~~
BarakChamo
Thanks! There's more components coming up, starting with buttons and
containers for now.

